# lets make AG great again



## heckler7 (Aug 6, 2016)

*Charley for admin*


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## charley (Aug 6, 2016)

,,, here's some dessert after that cheese steak ....  [Heckler for V.P]


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 6, 2016)

charley said:


> ,,, here's some dessert after that cheese steak ....  [Heckler for V.P]


damn, the old school original package


----------



## charley (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 6, 2016)

Idk what all that means...

But Charlie for admin!


----------



## charley (Aug 6, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Idk what all that means...
> 
> But Charlie for admin!



......It's shit from Philly Pa.   ... it's hard to believe you guys from 'Down Under' don't know about 'philly cheese steaks'....   our junk food[Tasty Cake], & our beloved although struggling sports teams....

..this is 'Pats Steaks'....  this was the first 'cheese steak' joint.... 





& just across the street...   Geno's


----------



## Watson (Aug 6, 2016)

American food gives me the shits......literally


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Watson (Aug 6, 2016)

heckler7 said:


>



I wouldn't eat that shit either lolz


----------



## charley (Aug 6, 2016)

Watson said:


> American food gives me the shits......literally




..... I used to go there 3 or 4 in the morning, after the 'clubs' closed...  & 'wolf' one down, & take one home.... sad truth is that I was drunk driving ..  I stopped all that shit... if I drink now,it's in my house or backyard...but you can get the 'shits' from eating cheese steaks, but they can 'jam' you up also....if you ever go there in the middle of the night, you'll see some 'fucked up' dudes....it can be a freak show ...


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 7, 2016)

charley said:


> ..... I used to go there 3 or 4 in the morning, after the 'clubs' closed...  & 'wolf' one down, & take one home.... sad truth is that I was drunk driving ..  I stopped all that shit... if I drink now,it's in my house or backyard...but you can get the 'shits' from eating cheese steaks, but they can 'jam' you up also....if you ever go there in the middle of the night, you'll see some 'fucked up' dudes....it can be a freak show ...


I used to use my toll money to get a few white castle burgers leaving atlantic city. my drunk teenager days


----------



## charley (Aug 7, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> I used to use my toll money to get a few white castle burgers leaving atlantic city. my drunk teenager days




.... Talk about the 'runs'....when I think about 'white castle', I can taste the grease....


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 7, 2016)

charley said:


> .... Talk about the 'runs'....when I think about 'white castle', I can taste the grease....


white castle fries only come in one size, beastie boys


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 7, 2016)

im increasing traffic 1 view at a time


----------



## Watson (Aug 7, 2016)

white castle looks like shit.....the American obsession with having a stroke is quite strange.....


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 7, 2016)

Watson said:


> white castle looks like shit.....the American obsession with having a stroke is quite strange.....


its complete garbage, unless you just left the titty bar and have no money you can feed yourself of a few pennies and it tastes amazing when your shit faced


----------



## charley (Aug 7, 2016)

Watson said:


> white castle looks like shit.....the American obsession with having a stroke is quite strange.....




... White Castle is the worst....  point is , like Heck says, 'more beef for the buck'...   but shitty beef ..& when 'fucked up' anything tastes good...


----------

